# Milwaukeejacket



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Got my heated jacket yesterday, it works great! Got it for 114$ with a battery online last weekend. Over 60% off. Seems very worth it!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have one of those too. Works pretty good. Hasn't been cold enough to really put it through its paces yet though.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Boss got his kid one last year. He is a tin bender. He said t works great.


----------

